# quick poll



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

If you had to go out tomorrow and buy 2 flat panel T.V.'s at 32" and 46" with money no object what would you buy?:dunno:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sony Bravia LCD's would be my personal choice.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Haven't seen one yet, but the Pioneer Kuro is supposed to be the bomb. No 32" though (42, 50, 60).


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys went with the Pioneer and a Panny


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats, let us know what you think when you get them.


----------

